# traveling on airplane



## dani62908 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey everyone I have a hedgehog her name is sugar and my husband and I recently moved to italy and I left her behind with a family friend what would I have to do in order to move her with us when I return to united states amd fly back is it possible I really want her with me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I believe hedgehogs are illegal to have as pets in Italy.

If they are not- you'd need to call the embassy and make sure- and I'm pretty sure you'd need a EU Pet Passport.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Since they're also "exotic," every airline I've looked into would require them to travel in the cargo area. I highly doubt any hedgehog would survive that 1) stress & air pressure; 2) it can reach freezing temps; 3) especially on such a long flight, like to Italy.


----------

